# ultimate answer to "webcomic threads"



## nobu (Jul 29, 2009)

Behold the ultimate answer to all "webcomic" threads
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=furry+webcomic


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

woah thats cool how did u do that?


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 29, 2009)

nobu said:


> Behold the ultimate answer to all "webcomic" threads
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=furry+webcomic



*snicker*



kitedj said:


> woah thats cool how did u do that?



*facepalm*

Its the "Let me google that for you site" that does the animation......


----------



## Aurali (Jul 29, 2009)

The thing I like is how they do that without using flash. :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, I love that site. Googling is a good way to find stuff out, too bad nobody does it most of the time. 

But I do open threads like that sometimes just so I can get replies with a little background on the comic/whatever I'm asking for so that I don't waste my time. Also, I get a little discussion going sometimes, so it makes for a good thread regardless of the pointlessness of asking when Google is readily available.

I see no harm. <:


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 29, 2009)

Teto said:


> But I do open threads like that sometimes just so I can get replies with a little background on the comic/whatever I'm asking for so that I don't waste my time. Also, I get a little discussion going sometimes, so it makes for a good thread regardless of the pointlessness of asking when Google is readily available.
> 
> I see no harm. <:



No no harm at all.  Its the equivalent of using a search engine to search search engines, a meta search of your neural network, each individual fur acting as an agent for you.  I do it all the time.

But its still fun to poke fun at.


----------

